

Jquery Essentials - twism
http://www.phpfour.com/blog/2007/06/30/jquery-essentials/

======
jamongkad
Of all the JS frameworks I've used(mind you I used to use Prototype and the
like) I was most productive with Jquery and I will continue to use it in all
of my projects. That's how much I love Jquery!

~~~
twism
its hands down the best... along with all the official and third party plugins
available for it.

